# Five new kits from the hidden room



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, well I just go back from one of my runs to One of the OUT OF THE WAY model/Antique Shops here, where I find these kind of hidden Treasures at, I have a lot of research to do here, BUT I CAN TELL YOU ONE THING, for what I paid for these kits, I GOT A HECK OF A DEAL HERE on some of these, Some OF which I haven't seen in many a year as well, ALL KITS complete as well as there Boxes are in Pretty good shape, One or two of them have some shelf ware NOTHING HARD, and slight box Breached as well, But after careful Inventory I can see there complete for the most part, One or two of them are missing the decal sets, and Might be next to IMPOSABLE to find the replacements But maybe I can make them from scratch as well now, and some Yellowing on some of the Instructions sheets, NOTING BIG, For what I go them for NO WORRIES THERE AT ALL, But all in all A few of these kits, ARE REAR INDEED, AND RELLY HARD TO FIND, Never At theses cost, let alone Hard to find ANYPLACE REALLY that anyone will turn lose of anyway, here's the List I just made up for you to help me see what I have here if you like.

1. AMT/ERTAL, 1:25 scale - The A-Team van - Year 1983: Original Kind of Rear

2. AMT 1:25 scale - NIRVANA custom Chevy Van: Original - Year - Unknown, But OLD AND REAR

3. MPC 1:25 Scale - 1978 TRANS AM / Firebird - 2 in 1: Original - Year 1977, OLD REAL REAR

4. Revell 1:25 Scale - Pontiac BANSHEE / "Dream Machine": Original - Year 1989 - OLD IMPOSABLY REAR

5. Revell 1:24 Scale - "Nash Bridges" 71 Cuda Convertible: Original - Year 2000 - HARD TO FIND REAR

6. AMT/ERTAL, 1:25 Scale - 69 Oldsmobile, 4-4-2 - W-30: Possible Re Pop, Year 1996 Nice TO Find kit

7. AMT/ERTL, 1:25 Scale - 1940 Sedan Delivery Van: Re-Pop Year 1997, Nice To Find Kit

8. Revell 1:24 Scale - Dale Earnhardt 3 Goodwrench Service Plus 2001 Monte Carlo: Original - Kind Of rear, Year 2001 Nice Find 

9. AMT 1:25 Scale - Hot Trucks 1972 Chevy Truck: Original Rear Year 2004 - Might be A re Pop, Nice find Kit

10. AMT 1:25 Scale - Yankee Challenger: Re Pop, HARD TO FIND KIND OF REAR Year 2002, Nice find

11. AMT - X3 - 1:25 Scale - HOT TRUCKS BOX SET, - 91 1500 Sportside, - 86 El Camino SS, 55 Stepside - ALL CHEVY BUILDS in one box: Original, REAR FIND, year 1992 KILLER FIND REAR FIND, 

GOT ALL THESE FOR A LITLE OVER $100 bucks,...UNBELEVABLE FIND, need help on the origin of some of these kits here guys, I'm doing some research now, BUT some of them are tuff to Price and determined origin here really, wouldn't mind some pointers on these guys.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like you got a deal! That Chevy van is great! I wish I had it. Looks like AMT is making it again this year. I'll have to get one. It's due in December.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

yep, been looking my self for one of those NOW I FINELY HAVE ONE, ....$10, is what I payed for it OUT THE DOOR,...lol...Still doing research on this one as well, But I'm sure it is worth MUCH MORE THEN THAT, Maybe not, BUT HARD TO FIND ANYWAY, Not that is matters really, But check this guys work out on it...CUSTOM BUILD of this same kit, not how I would have done it, But he thought it looked good I guess. AND IT IS NICE WORK.


http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24248&st=20

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

DID YOU SEE THE Pontiac BANSHEE / "Dream Machine": ...I know I have never seen it anywhere, Not the rarest here, BUT REALLY COOL for a Build I should think, Checking on that one to..but it looks to be around 25 to 30 bucks FEE BAY,..Paid Under $10,......The T/A would be the Oldest Here, paid $15 for it, WORTH MUCH MORE TO ME... 
AND ITS THE OLDEST BUY FAR: And Original as well. and complet...ALL AND ALL i would have to agree with you I DID WELL,.....Puts me over the 300 Mark Amount of kits in stock now IN MY STASH, and more on the way still, ALL KILLER AS WELL.....None Of them are for sale, ALL UP COMING BUILDS, 

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like the A-Team van could be worth nearly what you paid for the lot.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

REALLY,.....Let me go look...Hard to belive,...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this one for $41 bucks, Don't know what kind of shape its in, BUT MINE IS still SEAL INSIDE, and Oreginal...A little shelf ware,..NO BAD REALLY, 7 Out of 10, Paid $15 Bucks For it,...lol...Should make a CUSTOM BUILD as well if not Like the Box art that is..

http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/pets...eam-Van-Model-Kit-1983-6616_330548055256.html


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Description:
In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. The A-Team was a hit TV series back in the 1980s. It was based on four Vietnam Vets who were framed for a crime they didn't commit. After escaping prison, they spent their time helping the innocent while on the run from the military.

This A-Team model kit has the following features: molded in black plastic, brush guard with air dam, roof air foil, low profile vinyl tires, roof mounted fog lights, running boards, fender flares, and authentic decals.

Fred Ertl, Jr., the former president and CEO of The Ertl Company, has selected GoMotorBids.com to consign a massive portion of this own private collection. Many one-of-a-kind prototype collectibles and rare early releases from The Ertl Company history will be featured in his auctions.

In 1945, Fred Ertl Sr. started making toy tractor die-casts by melting aluminum from local junk yards in the furnace of their basement. He wanted to create toys that children young and old would play for years to come. Thus The Ertl Company was born. When Fred Jr. was 18 his father became very ill and Fred had to take over the operation. Under Ertl Jr.'s tenure, the company became one of the largest and most well known manufacturers of toy vehicles. Over the years The Ertl Co. acquired other manufactures such as MPC Plastic Model trucks and AMT Model kits. They also had operations in England, Italy, Europe, Australia, Hong Kong, Mexico and China. 

Ertl Jr. was inducted into the Toy Industry Hall of Fame in New York and the Farm Toy Hall of Fame in Dyersville IA. He was named the first "Legends of the Industry" by the Hobby Association. 

Features of this Item Include:
•
Plastic Body 
•
Plastic Chassis 
•
Skill Level 2 

•
Glue Together 


This model kit is still factory sealed INSIDE!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Check this Site out, Some Fools contest to win one of these kits, STRANGE I don't know how to play this, Still Reading it,..

http://www.fugly.com/contests/crap/daily/2005/200510/20051017/


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice haul, Ian!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Had to drive 200 miles Round trip to do it is all is the pain, But No worries really, Got a lot done as well as this in the big city today so, Plus This score made the trip WORTH IT BIG TIME, And everything is that far Living up here dude, YOU KNOW THE STORY Scott, ....I Could do that EVERYDAY MAN,...lol...Only Thing is I have been spending all night now, Looking all of them up and doing the foot work on them now, AND I HAVE NO MORE SHELF ROOM LEFT NOW TO STORE THEM AS WELL, I'm Quickly Running Out of room here....But I can live with that as well,...lol... If I can just make room for the 9 Other kits I just got off some one On this Web site this morning BEFORE I LEFT, I would be ok I guess,...
NO MORE ROOM ON THE SHELF AFTER THAT,..Hate to just stake them any old place you know,...lol...

Ian


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

I put a Banshee together when it first came out many years ago. I never thought I'd see one again...haha...but it's one of those concept car kits that was big along time ago...but the Ateam van I never saw one of those and now I must find one!!! The quest starts now....T


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

torren_of_amber said:


> I put a Banshee together when it first came out many years ago. I never thought I'd see one again...haha...but it's one of those concept car kits that was big along time ago...but the Ateam van I never saw one of those and now I must find one!!! The quest starts now....T




lol....Cool Good luck dude, If I find anymore I will send them YOUR WAY FOR SURE MAN,....Good luck as well On your quest, Yeah I know a little about the Banshee as well, what it was meant to be and what it turned to be in the end, 
THE REAL ONE THAT IS...Like the fact that the front end of the car was kind of used on the Pontiac Grand am and all, and the rest was scraped for deferent reasons NEVER MADE IT to the line, And a bit more about it to,..this kit looks a little simple to me here, BUT ITS ALL THERE AND LIKE NEW, but it should make a good build as well like you said, Thinks for the information as well man,.....Good luck on finding the other kit,..
BET IT WILL COST MORE THEN I PAYED FOR MINE,..lol..I cant believe how cheep I got it for here,.. I will sell this one to you for $50 buck if you wont it......lol..
Then again if I set on it for a few more years, Maybe more who knows,...OR JUST BUILD THE DARN THING MAN, why not you know...That's what there for,...RIGHT,...lol.. 

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice finds esp the T/A and the A-Team,and I'd hang on to the Nash Cuda I think thats going to only go up in value caue the licenseing got yanked on that and theres not many out there,it was later sold without his pic on the box and just a Hemi Cuda also the A-Team van was reissued a few years ago for anyone looking but yours is orginial


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks for the Information Once again Dakota, Sounds like you know your stuff on these kits, THATS GREAT, Yeah I kind of thought that the Nash Cuda would be worth something don't know how much but something anyway, Would make a nice build but I have a few cuda's to build with out messing with this one, so I will set on it for a while I guess, IT IS COMPLET and sealed inside the box as well, Box is Perfect almost, Opened but Very nice shape, this kit is a, 8 1/2 Out of 10, for condition, But you know Like "Torren Of amber", pointed out there are those who would wont some of these kits and pay to have them to get them, I CAN DO THAT MY SELF, I'm not in to re-sale, and Even know, I know there worth something, I would rather let someone WHO REALLY WONTED THEM to have the chance to get there Hands on the ones they really wonted for sure, I would give them away even if I could you know, but Its kind of stupid to do that for the money I have in Seeking them really, But I would trade ones someone might be looking for, for lesser value ones as well, But more of them to build in return, Because I LIKE TO BUILD, not really collect, But it was a good find man, for sure, I will be frequenting these places from time to time to pick up what I can when I'm out and about, YOU KNOW one of the Store Clerks took me in to the back room to showed me the REAL OLD ONES, and let me tell you there are some EXTREAMLY REAR KITS back there, To high for my cost really, But attainable at the right price, Cheaper then there worth I'm sure, I COULD GO BACK take some pictures and see if anyone is looking for any of them if anyone is interested, There are about 50 Or more there, ALL in very good shape and Complete as well, I will see what I can do about Snapping some shots for you in the next few weeks if possible Just so far to drive is all, I usually give him a few mounts then Pop in Unannounced and Get 10 Of 15 or so at a time, Walk out with out with out, paying more then $150 bucks and feel like I got a deal, AND I DID JUST THAT, and will again I'm sure. Kind of Snowed in today, Looks like I will have to paint some kits and Maybe some new kit Building on some I have stashed as well, I have already started on few more now, need to do some work on some of those I started, to get them done and out the door for some people, THIS IS STARTING TO GET A LITTLE OUT OF HAND HERE GUYS,....lol.... You would think, I had a life and would stop playing with Models at my age, But you would be wrong, I have been there and done that, Made my way in life a few times now, And Now its time to play with what I have found and stashed away for a rainy day,....lol...That's just what I'm Going to do from here on out,...
SO LETS GET BUILDING HERE, I SAY DAKOTA...

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah I would like to see pics someday don't make a special trip there are a few kits I would pay dearly for I probably should come up with a list,I don't resell either just kinda of stuck in collecting mode still seems I'm always looking but just can't seem to get focused on building right now I've even pulled out a few unfinished projcts from about ten years ago thinking I would finish them but nope had to go to work or out to the garage or the range or fishing,maybe someday I'll go back to model builder in the meantime I'm happy to see what youguys are doing and just exchanging info


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice finds Ian, gotta get one of those chevy pickups!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

AND THAT GREAT as well Dakota You know, that's fine with us out here, I'm sure I speak for most of use out here in saying that as well. STICK AROUND DUDE, even IF YOU DONT WONT TO BUILD JUST NOW, We can Always use your Skilled help out here anytime man, I for one Enjoy your posts Big time, AND NO WORRIES ABOUT NOT BUILDING JUST NOW, Just Being here is good enough for me. .........You know we might be able to do some trading someday soon here as well, I can use MORE PARTS, older stuff or some new stuff, Both really, Wheels and Tires, Engine parts to BODY PARTS, any thing really, ALL 1:24 Or 1:25 scale ONLY,... Or kit for kit TRANDES AS WELL, WHO KNOWS, I have lots of stuff and You have lots of stuff and WE ARE BOTH HOOKED on this collecting stockpiling thing it seems now, I have posed Quit a few picks so far now, So if you saw anything in there you wonted, LET ME KNOW, I have lots of NEW truck kits and some old as well in my pile, SEMI'S that is Not small trucks, I wont the smaller truck kits for builds for my self, HAY I'M LOOKING FOR 4x4 Parts Or kits to build MOSTLY and equipment kits IF YOU HAVE THEM SPEEK UP, So if you wont to part with anything, Please let me know man,.....MAYBE YOU AND I CAN GO TO THE RANGE SOMETIME sort of speaking here, you know I'm a damn good shot On and of the range my self,..lol...,...lol... 7.62 mill is to 30 cal,.everything Between,...For the most part, Or where you talking GOLF HERE, I'm up for anything you might be thinking about here man,......So if you feel like Digging about in your stock pile, SO WILL I DUDE........Just say the word.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

jingles said:


> nice finds Ian, gotta get one of those Chevy pickups!


Witch Chevy pickup where you talking about here, the 1960 fleetside?, if your looking for something, LET ME KNOW, I can more then likely get it cheep someplace, Maybe I have it in stock, WHO KNOWS, Anything but the 1955 Step, THATS ONES HARD TO FIND, and Its next to build for me as well.

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have two of the AMT '55 Chevy Cameo (I have a '57 Cameo. as well). It has a smooth sided bed unlike the step side. What a beautiful truck! I've never been a fan of the '70's Chevy trucks.

Here's a link to a 55 Step Side kit on ebay: click it!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

the '72, I like the '67 to '72s. I like all chevy trucks those are just my favorites. have 3 mid '70s & the '84 gmc i'm working on. if you find one let me know will take short or long bet.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep Kit, I have a few Cameo's my self, and A 57 Step as well, THAT ONE WILL BE A Killer build dude, I 'm think more Something I can Make a Tractor Truck Puller build you know, That is what I ned THAT AND 4x$ parts..But A small Truck is a Small truck build as well to me LOT THAT CAN DONE THERE, I will do most any or them my self here, All kind of stuff you can do to them as well. Here is a shot of a few of the Small truck it builds I have saved up, NOT ALL OF THEM.,,I have the Two Lil Red Wagon Kits Large Truck And small, As well,.....This is the cheep one man, Also a Flintstone Chopped Van body for this one here to add on....

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The '72 Fleetside you have Ian, I drove my dad's '74 crew cab dually in High School when I needed to, painted yellow and white just like the box. Years ago when that kit first came out I bought 2 and tried to make my dad's truck, it didn't go so well. After high school I got an '84 Suburban in the same yellow and white colors and again tried to convert the truck model into one, no such luck. This week the CarTown game on FaceBook offered the suburban as a limited edition, which I immediately bought.










I've made the suggestion to them for more older pickup trucks, we shall see what they do but it's a cool game if you're into garages and cars.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Pete McKay said:


> .


That's great!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol..That's Great Pete, "CHECK THAT OUT KIT-JUNKIE" This guy can build, VERY WELL, Don't have any idea where you found wheels for that thing at Pete, But I Think there better then just building the kit STREAT my self, Almost gives it a Cartoon like look to me, But its Off the wall Pete for real, I LOVE IT MY SELF, And again, SOOOOO CLEAN, the tires are nice as well as the rims, LOOK AT THAT TREAD ON THOSE TIRES, SO REAL LOOKING, But In real life, I Never wonted one of those my self dude, The one on my photos, That I drive most of the time around here, is a 1999, Tahoe LT, 7.2 Leader 350 .CI, With lots of extras in and on it, and I have to say these to are NOTHING THE SAME REALLY The front end on that looks allot like you 80 set side that My old man left me a few years back, setting in the barn Awaiting Restoration now that I told you about a few weeks back, I better go snap some shots of that like I told you, Its trick as well, You will wont it, So you can see it as well Pete,...Hay Good to see you buy the way man, was hoping you would back pop up here soon, Hope your feeling better, Not sure what your talking about on Facebook my self, I have an account there, But I don't go there really, starting to become a little more OLD SCHOOOL where stuff like that is heading you know,..... HAY, but if there talking about smaller trucks being more available in kits there, THATS GREAT MAN, there are plenty that need to be made, Was just looking at the 1965 Chevy Kit that I have in stock last night, And like the 1960 I just built, I think I will do that one here soon, AND THE 57 stepside as well, What do you think about that kit Pete, It looks like its made well in the box, Lots of parts and Nice Clean Body and cab, and I can see some nice points to a NICE CUSTOM BUILD on it my self, I'm sure you can as well, A little deferent from the 55, and that will make it a Little more trick of a build in my mind, BUT THE 1955, was not easy to get my hands on as well, You would have thought it was, So I will build it TRICK as well as well. .....I HAD 10 Inches of snow again in my yard this morning, MAN THIS IS SPRING,...Have more shoveling to go do here now,...lol

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

jingles said:


> the '72, I like the '67 to '72s. I like all Chevy trucks those are just my favorites. have 3 mid '70s & the '84 gmc I'm working on. if you find one let me know will take short or long bet.


OK well let me see what I can do here with this information, the day is young and I will come up with something here before to long,....I will get back to you on this dude, OK... 

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah I'm here to stay been here since 06 but do take a break time to time it gets pretty slow here during the summer maybe this year can be different,I just need to get refocused on my hobbies,last couple years been really spending time and money on music and shooting(bow and firearms) so no plaid shorts for me Realtree AP all the way wish we could go to the range,probably out your back door right ???Lol,my local range police gets nervous when I try to practice the Annie Oakley shot the mirror one, 

yeah I might be down for some trades let me come up with a want list,i'll tell you something I'm always looking for are the old Revell kits with the opening doors,trunks etc almost any issues even the newer ones,just something about complex kits I like also 55 Chevies any scale 


Pete thats awesome never saw that before


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Leval 6 build*

Man Do I have one Right up you Lane then Dakota, This one IS 'NT CHEEP MAN, but its a leave (6) That's mean doors, wheels rotation and searing ALL KIND OF TRICK STUFF to build in this one, Its a Revell kit as well, The 
*Mercedes Benz "Unimog U 1300 L, THW".....1:24 scale*, The real one of these trucks is SO DARN COOL, I just know this build well be Very nice when its all done, But it's a leave FRICKEN 6 man,.....not going to be easy to build, Something tell me YOU COULD DO THIS ONE BETTER THE ME,..this kit is about $100 but you can find in cheaper hear and there NOT MUCH CHEAPER but some,..There is a Fire Truck Version as well, its the same OUT RAGES PRICE, But nice.....And yep RIGHT OUT MY BACK DOOR DUDE,.....I can salvo a 30 cal and Not hit anything that breaths as well, But Sure does make the Elk that come through my yard MORE THEN JUST A LITTLE NERVICE when I do fire it,...lol.. ......WHAT DO YOU DO WITH MUSIC MAN, ?..thats right up my Alley Dude,...I know more then just a little there,,,,Believe it..


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

440 Dakota said:


> yeah I'm here to stay been here since 06 but do take a break time to time it gets pretty slow here during the summer maybe this year can be different,


 We will see that it keep it going dude,...If I have anything to do with it my self,. Summer is the time to go out and play here as well, AND I DO ALLOT, but This has priority for me as well, So lets give it a little more attention and it will keep moving now, I'm sure...IM HERE TO DO SO NOW, You Would have to have seen that buy now...I don't know when to stop putting my two cents in where ever I go, Winter Or Summer,...,...lol...We will make it go somehow.


Ian


----------

